# Intel i7 Pictures



## Kornowski (Sep 23, 2008)

SOURCE

... Great, more push pins.


----------



## PabloTeK (Sep 23, 2008)

Well the coolers got bigger again!

Is this a bad sign?


----------



## Droogie (Sep 23, 2008)

Interesting...


----------



## Gareth (Sep 23, 2008)

Unlikely, probably because of the larger socket.


----------



## Computer_Freak (Sep 23, 2008)

I cant wait till they come out, im definatly getting my paws on one of them...


----------



## Darkserge (Sep 23, 2008)

This going blow AMD away....


----------



## Shane (Sep 23, 2008)

Darkserge said:


> This going blow AMD away....



you dont know that,for all we know AMD could be hiding something new up their sleeves.

those pics look intresting though 

i wish Intel would do away with those stupid push on pins,theyre realy hard to unlock on some mobos,especialy if theres large capacitors right next to one of the clips on the mobo.


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 23, 2008)

Darkserge said:


> This going blow AMD away....



They better put their socks on... So they can get 'em blow off!


----------



## jdbennet (Sep 24, 2008)

yeah they coolers are bigger because theyve moved to a better socket. LGA775 is dead. The i7 will use Socket B (LGA1336), which is built to be more solid to support more heat and better coolers.


----------



## Ethan3.14159 (Sep 24, 2008)

The stock heatsink looks like an aftermarket cooler. Thats cool... literally LOL!! Now who wants to donate money to the "Buy Ethan a Core i7 Fund"? I know Danny wants to.


----------



## Shane (Sep 24, 2008)

Ethan3.14159 said:


> I know Danny wants to.



no hes got to buy me a q6600 first


----------



## jdbennet (Sep 24, 2008)

and a new motherboard, and new ram...


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 24, 2008)

Ethan3.14159 said:


> The stock heatsink looks like an aftermarket cooler. Thats cool... literally LOL!! Now who wants to donate money to the "Buy Ethan a Core i7 Fund"? I know Danny wants to.





Nevakonaza said:


> no hes got to buy me a q6600 first





jdbennet said:


> and a new motherboard, and new ram...



Woah... Ok, let's just clam down guys.

The most I'd give you guys is this;






Did you get the joke?


----------



## Ethan3.14159 (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes, it was very clever. Now you can shove that finger up your...    jk


----------



## bigd54 (Sep 24, 2008)

Cool stuff anyone here anything recently about a release date?


----------



## jdbennet (Sep 24, 2008)

second half of 2009, probably in perperation for windows 7


----------



## Shane (Sep 24, 2008)

i suppose were need to start saving now to afford one of those,and Windows 7


----------



## jdbennet (Sep 24, 2008)

methinks  MS will make it cheaper

Windows vista didnt do so well, and 7 is set to basically fix what people didnt like with vista, so i think theyll cut the price to move people to a system which they like, in order to prevent gains by OSX/Linux/XP


----------



## Ramodkk (Sep 24, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> ... Great, more push pins.



You don't get it, these are 1337 i7 push pins.


----------



## bigd54 (Sep 25, 2008)

^^^Are you sure i was told sometime later this year?


----------



## jdbennet (Sep 25, 2008)

depends, different ranges are coming out at different times


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 25, 2008)

ramodkk said:


> You don't get it, these are 1337 i7 push pins.



Are you sure? They look the same as the last ones, which were _L1AF_ push pins.


----------



## just a noob (Sep 25, 2008)

wonder how this performs and overclocks, for all i know, i may pick up a cheap e8600 and p45 and get to 5ghz


----------



## fade2green514 (Sep 25, 2008)

i7 isn't a gaming cpu 

its going to have a much smaller 256kb L2 cache, and a much slower 8mb L3 cache. it's probably meant for stability and power users who don't need realtime processing, but who need lots of multi-threading as well as extreme stability and reliability.

still going to be good though, lol


----------



## jdbennet (Sep 25, 2008)

he combination of a faster FSB, Faster memory operations, and more efficient threading will lead to a massive speed increase on the whole though


----------



## TrainTrackHack (Sep 25, 2008)

> its going to have a much smaller 256kb L2 cache, and a much slower 8mb L3 cache.


So? They wouldn't do this unless it had a positive impact on performance. L3 is still a lot faster than RAM, they're reducing the L2 cache sizes because there's really no point in having a large L2 cache because larger cache=slower cache OR higher miss rate (either affects the performance negatively). It's a lot better, performance-wise, to keep the low levels of cache small so that they can operate efficiently, and add a new level of cache that acts as a high-speed "buffer" between L2 and RAM. Phenoms implemented L3 cache, along with some other advanced memory features, and while overall performance of those things turned out to be pretty poor their memory performance is more than twice as good as that of comparable Intel Quads according to several benchies I've seen.


----------



## jdbennet (Sep 25, 2008)

If you compare desktop CPUs and Xeons, which have much more cache, theres never a particuarly huge performance gain anyway.


----------



## houseofbugs (Sep 25, 2008)

If you didn't know they are enabling SLI on the X58 Intel chipset. I will be upgrading when this comes out.

~Tim


----------



## KPC84 (Sep 25, 2008)

houseofbugs said:


> If you didn't know they are enabling SLI on the X58 Intel chipset. I will be upgrading when this comes out.



Exactly what I was just about to post.  And to the person who said this isn't meant for gaming...you obviously have no clue what you are talking about. I will be building an i7 X58 with SLI this winter or spring.


----------

